

Programming books I have read and somewhat liked - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/04/9-programming-books-i-have-read-and.html

======
samdk
The Little Schemer is an updated version of The Little Lisper. It also happens
to be much cheaper: [http://www.amazon.com/Little-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/02...](http://www.amazon.com/Little-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/0262560992/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271525497&sr=8-1-catcorr)

It's an excellent introduction to thinking recursively. The others in the
series (The Seasoned Schemer, The Reasoned Schemer) are worth reading too.

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks, I'll try to get myself a copy from a library. That's how I got to read
the LL, and really loved it (that's why I have a try to A little Java).

------
gjm11
Readers who liked that selection of books would probably get on well with
Peter Norvig's "Paradigms of artificial intelligence programming: case studies
in Common Lisp", which I consider a good candidate for Best Programming Book
Ever.

------
d0m
SICP is by far the best book I have read in my life.

~~~
swombat
That is very sad. I feel bad for you. There are so many wonderful books in the
world - the fact that a programming book is "by far" the best book you've read
in the world is just tragic.

Try these ones:

\- Narcissus & Goldmund by Hermann Hesse

\- One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marques

\- Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens

~~~
klaut
Oliver Twist is certainly a great one. But my Dickens' favourite is David
Copperfiled. I still read it from time to time and it is always a great
journey.

~~~
tokenadult
My personal favorite is A Tale of Two Cities, but I haven't read enough
Dickens yet to be sure what I have missed.

But while I heartily agree that reading classic literature is very worthwhile,
I also think that reading a nonfiction book like SICP (Structure and
Interpretation of Computer Programs) can be a deep and rich experience, a
reading experience that can change someone's life for the better.

~~~
swombat
I loved a Tale of Two Cities. Amazing writing. Just amazing. The scene where
they're escaping from Paris is just incredible.

------
d0mine
Efficiency tip: don't read articles with "top 10" lists.

~~~
RBerenguel
That's why I wrote it as 9. I just don't have 10 good programming books to
give.

~~~
RBerenguel
Now I read my answer, I missed a :) at the end. Don't want to sound harsh, it
was just a joke. I could have added Stroustrup's C++ to make it a 10, but I
don't really like it, personal opinion, as I think a lot of people love it.

------
durbin
Good list, i'd be interested to know how much you've made off the links to
amazon in a couple weeks.

------
Vivtek
I wasn't too interested in this particular post, but the _rest of the site_
definitely had some good reading! The little algorithm-into-Postscript-
thumbnail was very attractive and it would be interesting to see some code for
that.

~~~
RBerenguel
Glad you liked other things from it :) I think I have a direct link to my
GoogleCode in the post about this C-2-PS, anyway here it is:
[http://code.google.com/p/rberenguel/source/browse/#svn/trunk...](http://code.google.com/p/rberenguel/source/browse/#svn/trunk/CJuicer)

It is still a very very beta version, intended only for my own use. I have
plans to rewrite big chunks of it, add some more tweaks and then document, but
it is somewhat of quite a lot of work (although more and more people show some
interest on it) and I have a lot other non-urgent non-important fun
projects... Not enough time :)

If you have some question on how it works or anything, contact me as you see
fit.

------
known
<http://isbn.nu/authorx/comer_douglas/>

------
awolf
I'd feel a lot better about this post without all of the affiliate links.

~~~
RBerenguel
D'oh! You mean the Amazon links? Well... I'd love if someone would buy
anything from my posts :) But in fact, I guess that almost everyone interested
in these books... has these books already. I just put them whenever I write
anything about a book. I also did it back in time when I didn't have an Amazon
Affiliates account, just to give the possible reader a quick link to see
reviews and contents.

~~~
awolf
Yes. The amazon affiliate links call into question your motives for posting
this on hacker news.

It makes me wonder if the affiliate links are the purpose of the post.

~~~
deppp
Why do you complain about an individual sharing his thoughts, and not about
NYTimes, which is stuffed with advertisement? Or like 90% other hn posts with
advertisement on it's pages.

~~~
culled
Perhaps because the advertisements are mixed with the content.

~~~
dmnd
I don't think you can claim that mixing advertisements and content is a bad
thing unless the advertisements are misleading. There is nothing misleading
about those links.

